# Amazing one year transformation!



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Check this guy out! His name is Bostin Loyed and he's practically famous because he posted a YouTube video listing everything he takes and does a step by step how to. He also has a webpage (I won't post here but is relatively easy to find). Was wondering if anyone is a member or subscribed to his forums. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A004IXYHToU


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Let's try this link instead. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A004IXYHToU&app=desktop


----------



## bvs (Jul 9, 2014)

WOW! Breaking news....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 9, 2014)

Dude is a clown and a joke. Old shitty news. Good transformation yes.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

The question was "Is anyone is a member or subscribed to his forums?"


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 9, 2014)

He is actually frowned upon highly.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't understand why.. Because he tells the truth about everything? He talks about all these body builders on gear calming to be natural to sell products that won't work for you. In my option all these people who claim natty are the ones who should be frowned upon. Yes BL is a little outspoken and takes a shit load of gear but that's his business. I'm not a judgmental person so I could careless.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 9, 2014)

He's frowned upon because he's sending the wrong message.
I appreciate being honest and straightforward but he's basically demonstrating that you can get away with a poor training / diet by taking crazy amounts of gear, which in my opinion is a dangerous message to deliver to the young dudes out there who will follow his path "because he did a great transformation in one year". The guy was on more than 13g/w, come on...
His knowledge of AAS is not that great but kids are blindly marching in his footsteps.
It wouldn't bother me more than that if he wasn't doing this to make money, he's providing online "coaching" when most of his knowledge is to inject as much gear and synthol as he can.
There was a 18yo kid who hired him  on Ology, he put him straight on a crazy cycle, I don't remember all the dosage but test only was at 1.2g/w.
There was quite a few other compounds in the mix, including HGH.
I'm sorry but I can't have any kind of admiration or respect for someone putting a kid who never hit the gym on such high amount of gear.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 9, 2014)

And he trains like a god damn pussy.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes I agree with that. He takes way too much shit and can send the wrong message to those who will do anything and abuse their bodies. But at the end of the day to each his own. He doesn't promote anything he just tells it like it is..


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm eating a burger and fries right now


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 9, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I'm eating a burger and fries right now



If it has bacon on it you may just be one of the prodigal son's


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 9, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> The question was "Is anyone is a member or subscribed to his forums?"



No




king3.0 said:


> I don't understand why.. Because he tells the truth about everything? He talks about all these body builders on gear calming to be natural to sell products that won't work for you. In my option all these people who claim natty are the ones who should be frowned upon. Yes BL is a little outspoken and takes a shit load of gear but that's his business. I'm not a judgmental person so I could careless.



No one gives a fucck what he uses. The fact is he tells his version of the truth, which down plays the severity of what we all do. This shit isn't to be taken lightly or used as a short cut, which is what his message conveys. 




king3.0 said:


> He doesn't promote anything he just tells it like it is..



He promotes his own personal services for training, nutrition, and gear regimentation advice 




And nice selfie bro..... -3 pts for being over 18 and wearing a fitted


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks. What should one over 18 wear for headgear? Please tell me so I can go shopping just to please you.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

And thanks for all the opinions. Again my question is: Is anyone on his forums?


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope. Never heard of his forums until now.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2014)

Not on his forum (wasn't aware he had one) and not a fan of his message.


----------



## woodswise (Jul 9, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> And thanks for all the opinions. Again my question is: Is anyone on his forums?




No.  None of us on UGBB is on Bostin Lloyd's forums and none of us wants to be cause what you call "honesty" is really the guy being a douche bag.


----------



## bvs (Jul 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> And he trains like a god damn pussy.




credit where its due he won the contra costa so he must be doing something right


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 9, 2014)

Bostin Llyod?
Isn't that a disease like Lou Gehrig's....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 9, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Thanks. What should one over 18 wear for headgear? Please tell me so I can go shopping just to please you.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2014)

I watched the video; does large amounts of AAS cause you to spontaneously stick your tongue out around a camera?


----------



## grind4it (Jul 9, 2014)

..........no



king3.0 said:


> And thanks for all the opinions. Again my question is: Is anyone on his forums?


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2014)

grind4it said:


> ..........no



......No x2


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just for the record I'm not a fan, nor do I approve of his lifestyle.  But all those pro body builders are doing the something. If you wanna have more respect for those who lie than that's your choice. I'm just over here trying to learn. I emailed him and he got right back to me and said all the information I need is in his forums. So just wanted to know of anyone here happened to be on there. All the criticism to me is like bla bla bla I don't care what anyone thinks of anyone. I'm all about positive vibes. Nobody's perfect, and we all have our secrets. Thank you, have a nice day, and let the force be with you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

Is this the guy that had a chunk of his tricep cut out because the synthol or some dirty gear gave him an abcess?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> And he trains like a god damn pussy.





Hey Ecks. I wonder how much that little punk benches?  Lol


----------



## Yaya (Jul 9, 2014)

Bostin Lloyd? 

I would expect someone from the New England area to appreciate someone else

Tom Brady? David Ortiz? Mike Eruzione? Samuel Adams? Jose Raymond? Or Jay Cutler...?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 9, 2014)

hahahaha. thanks


----------



## stonetag (Jul 9, 2014)

I subscribe to hard work and dedication, simple isn't it.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

As everyone knows you can't just take something and look like that. It takes hard work, dedication, and a sick diet.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

In a world of fakes I appreciate honesty.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

He won the contra costa by cheating, guess he was better of lying like everyone else.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 9, 2014)

My sig tells you how I feel about Bostin Lloyd...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2014)

Alright bro, you obviously now know many people on this forum don't respect the guy, you appear to be getting offended by it, what gives?  Ok so you like the guy... No one here really cares, and nobody is offended by it.  Lets move on.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jul 9, 2014)

He's a moron...
His message is dangerous...you underestimate the Ignorance of our society. ..I guarantee you there are plenty of teens ruining their health because they idolize him..."oh he did it...and even admitted it openly...it must be OK then...He seems fine...I want what he has..." then they proceed to rely on the GEAR more than the DIET...to do that requires tremendous amount of different AAS, peptides, and other hormones. ..and that's what these ignorant teens will do...

And don't get me started on synthol...it's pathetic...especially at a beginners level...
Instead if taking the time to work on his weak points..."lemme just inject this here synthol...now I won't have to do as many curls and dips"...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is this the guy that had a chunk of his tricep cut out because the synthol or some dirty gear gave him an abcess?




yep that's him, This guy is a jerk no doubt about it

There's a better link out there to a thread a pro did "undercoverpro" I think was his handle on some other forum any way it was 40 plus pages of great tell all stuff about the pros try and find that or if someone know's what I am talking about link this guy so he can get off lloyd's Jock that joker doesn't know or have what it takes.  He know's how to destroy his and anyone stupid enough to pay him's life


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Just for the record I'm not a fan, nor do I approve of his lifestyle.  But all those pro body builders are doing the something. If you wanna have more respect for those who lie than that's your choice. I'm just over here trying to learn. I emailed him and he got right back to me and said all the information I need is in his forums. So just wanted to know of anyone here happened to be on there. All the criticism to me is like bla bla bla I don't care what anyone thinks of anyone. I'm all about positive vibes. Nobody's perfect, and we all have our secrets. Thank you, have a nice day, and let the force be with you.



Sure most of them are lying about their use. So would you. Bostin will never reach their level.

The reason we don't respect the guys is because he is a tool. And the reason we don't care about his honesty about his use is because we don't care about his use or any others. Cause we do and we understand the stigma.

If you think they are all fakes then why do you use a handle here instead of your name? See what I am getting at. Sometimes you just cant. You will always lose in the end by talking about using jewce.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 9, 2014)

I won't follow anyone who brags about what he injects and then gets a gigantic abscess in his arm that had to be drained and removed


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 9, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I won't follow anyone who brags about what he injects and then gets a gigantic abscess in his arm that had to be drained and removed



Haha. My wife was competing in a show he was at right after this happened. I saw him there. He had elephantitis of the arm. It was hilarious to see. On a side note, Jay Cutler was a really nice guy.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm not offended about anything I just don't care for people's judgments of other people. I asked a simple question and get bombarded with people's views that NOBODY ever asked for.  I could care less what Bostin injections in his body and it's whatever.  I'm just interested in his forums because he claims to have legit information on there. I won't specify.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 9, 2014)

Is Bostin Lloyd your friend?  Cousin?


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 10, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> yep that's him, This guy is a jerk no doubt about it
> 
> There's a better link out there to a thread a pro did "undercoverpro" I think was his handle on some other forum any way it was 40 plus pages of great tell all stuff about the pros try and find that or if someone know's what I am talking about link this guy so he can get off lloyd's Jock that joker doesn't know or have what it takes.  He know's how to destroy his and anyone stupid enough to pay him's life



http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_on...884F121165D8C-mcd01.hydra?id=6033384&pageNo=0


----------



## woodswise (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> As everyone knows you can't just take something and look like that. It takes hard work, dedication, and a sick diet.



Yes we all know that and do not object to that.  If you read the criticisms of him none of them are because he works hard and is dedicated.  But that is not the message he is sending.  Instead, he is telling people if you use tons of gear you can get jacked faster avoid some of the hard work.  Well that is just a cop out.  You can only grow so fast on gear before your gains level out and high doses only de-sensitize you faster and increase your negative side effects.  So he is sending the wrong message, period.

The better message is daily posted on UGBB:  that once you have your training and diet figured out, gear can help you take your training to the next level and beyond.  But there are serious health risks of doing gear, so be careful and mindful of those as you do it and try to manage those negatives so you don't get hurt or sick.


----------



## woodswise (Jul 10, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Is Bostin Lloyd your friend?  Cousin?



Or maybe your boyfriend?????


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 10, 2014)

bvs said:


> credit where its due he won the contra costa so he must be doing something right


The only good looking parts on his body were his arms and shoulders and his legs a little bit. And that'swhere he stuck all the synthol . Synthol is for pussies. He is a gigantic pussy. Look how shitty his chest looked because he didn'tuse synthol on it. The dude is a fuking joke. Trains like a pussy and depends on mass amounts of gear and synthol too get bigger. Pussy


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> I'm just interested in his forums because he claims to have legit information on there. I won't specify.




Ya I'm sure he has all the secrets.... wait I thought he already made youtube vids exposing the untold truths? And since you "won't specify" no one knows wtf you're talking about, but why don't you post the same question on his forum and this one and see what's up?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 10, 2014)

Why does he not even use his real name on his own blog... it's more of a shitshow than a blog

I hate when someone posts a thread that is clearly promoting something outside of the board and then gets upset when people make comments about it. IF you can't take the heat then GTFO! No one will miss you if you're going to be a pannywaste about this kind of stuff. Why are you asking us about his blog when you could just ask him questions on his own blog. Search this site for Bostin Lloyd and see what you come up with. It's ALL negative stuff so more than likely you aren't going to find anyone that is going to rave about the guy. Once again, if you can't handle the heat the shut the hell up. If you want to be a normal part of this society then that's cool, stick around. 

This is bodybuilding, a sport based on the judgments of others, it's the basis for the entire sport. So, if you have a problem with people being judgmental then these forums are clearly not a place for you. You learn to filter out the things you'd rather not hear and just move on man, it's that simple. Do you know what would happen if everyone on the planet complained about everything they had the slightest disapproval of? We'd all burst our eardrums because the constant decibel level would exceed the maximum tolerable level afforded to human beings. So, before anyone gets butthurt about anything else let's just close this thread or copy and paste it into the "My joke of the day" thread...

Jordan fades back....


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! Some of you are mad not me! LOL  You guys don't seem to understand that NOBODY cares about your opinions when they're not asked for. This goes for real life, threads, whatever. I haven't insulted one person nor will I lower myself to that level to make myself feel better. If you wanna call me gay call me gay I don't care. The transformation is amazing (not talking about what he used) but if you say it isn't than you're just a hater. I'm not upset at anything I just don't care for opinion that aren't asked for. Its a simple yes or no question and some of u seem to be upset that I don't give a rat's ass about your perception of the dude. your opinions of Bostin Loyed, some complete stranger that NOBODY cares about is irrelevant to the question I'm asking. Is anyone subscribed to his forums. Yes or no?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Wow! Some of you are mad not me! LOL  You guys don't seem to understand that NOBODY cares about your opinions when they're not asked for. This goes for real life, threads, whatever. I haven't insulted one person nor will I lower myself to that level to make myself feel better. If you wanna call me gay call me gay I don't care. The transformation is amazing (not talking about what he used) but if you say it isn't than you're just a hater. I'm not upset at anything I just don't care for opinion that aren't asked for. Its a simple yes or no question and some of u seem to be upset that I don't give a rat's ass about your perception of the dude. your opinions of Bostin Loyed, some complete stranger that NOBODY cares about is irrelevant to the question I'm asking. Is anyone subscribed to his forums. Yes or no?


Do u personally know bostin Lloyd ?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> your opinions of Bostin Loyed, some complete stranger that NOBODY cares about is irrelevant to the question I'm asking. Is anyone subscribed to his forums. Yes or no?



You DID clearly asked why he was frowned upoon in post #7, please re-read yourself. All we do is answer your question.

Your question regarding our subscription to BL forum has been answered 6 times already and the answer is "NO". Move on.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

No not at all. I just found out about him the other day and visited his site. You have to pay a fee and become a member to aces his forums. This is why I'm asking if anyone has.. I'm new to forums and this is my first. I'm trying to play by the rules and I don't want to say anything that I shouldn't that's why I wont specify as to why I'm inquiring about his forums. I guess If someone would have answered "Yes" instead of spilling their guts out about how they hate the kid than I would have asked more questions.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> No not at all. I just found out about him the other day and visited his site. You have to pay a fee and become a member to aces his forums. This is why I'm asking if anyone has.. I'm new to forums and this is my first. I'm trying to play by the rules and I don't want to say anything that I shouldn't that's why I wont specify as to why I'm inquiring about his forums. I guess If someone would have answered "Yes" instead of spilling their guts out about how they hate the kid than I would have asked more questions.



just say im looking for gear hahaha


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> No not at all. I just found out about him the other day and visited his site. You have to pay a fee and become a member to aces his forums. This is why I'm asking if anyone has.. I'm new to forums and this is my first. I'm trying to play by the rules and I don't want to say anything that I shouldn't that's why I wont specify as to why I'm inquiring about his forums. I guess If someone would have answered "Yes" instead of spilling their guts out about how they hate the kid than I would have asked more questions.



If you've got to pay for a forum subscription of this type my advice would be to find another one....such as this place


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2014)

anyone so eager to find gear like yourself always gets scammed first


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm just here doing homework.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you! Sharing knowledge that's what I like!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 10, 2014)

You have to have some thick skin don't let shit get to you. Everyone is trying to help you if you realize it or not just take your time and do your homework. Good luck!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 10, 2014)

If i was to look at bostin Lloyd for the first time I would say he was definitely a big dude for sure with some bodybuilding potential

With that said, I've seen his videos.. read some shit he posted online and I think he is the ultimate abuser. I know he admits what he does but he makes himself sound like an idiot in doing so.

Is he big? Yes
But I know guys personally on FAR less shit and look much better  and will most likely live much longer


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jul 10, 2014)

I think I'm gonna have another bacon cheese burger tonight


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Wow! Some of you are mad not me! LOL  You guys don't seem to understand that NOBODY cares about your opinions when they're not asked for. This goes for real life, threads, whatever. I haven't insulted one person nor will I lower myself to that level to make myself feel better. If you wanna call me gay call me gay I don't care. The transformation is amazing (not talking about what he used) but if you say it isn't than you're just a hater. I'm not upset at anything I just don't care for opinion that aren't asked for. Its a simple yes or no question and some of u seem to be upset that I don't give a rat's ass about your perception of the dude. your opinions of Bostin Loyed, some complete stranger that NOBODY cares about is irrelevant to the question I'm asking. Is anyone subscribed to his forums. Yes or no?


I like you


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2014)

doesn't look like king needs any gear...just sayin


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2014)

Not gear, just a new role model / mentor / idol / whatevaaaa the fccck this dumb shit is about.... and a new hat


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2014)

But all jokes aside King, I'm just bust'n balls about the hat lol it's a guinea wop thing, you don't have to get all "I don't have to please you or anyone else" like a proud lesbo dike coming out the closet. We all mess with each other, it'd be a pretty boring place if we didn't. 


And if you're insinuating BL has connects available on his forum, just say so. If that's the case, then I would honestly advise you to stay away. I wouldn't get gear from a forum run by someone who is so open about illegal activities and became known for his youtube videos... especially considering his vids and his forum will attract newbs who wouldn't know legit gear from bunk shit...



And if I'm wrong and it's something else you don't wanna specify, just go into the chat and ask what staff member is available that you can pm (private message) about whether your question is allowed to be asked in a thread, no big deal.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 10, 2014)

**** that fat boy.

He didn't put in any work.

He was a fat sloppy slob.

He reminds me of a guy who buys the race.

Also is it me or does dude come off like he read GH15's "bible" and he now knows the world of AAS.

I got scammed first go round. From lack of patience. I bought shitty ass pinn. Pure 100% OIL


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Jenner! I hear you TheLupinator it's all good, but im warning you, you might end up breaking your monitor after i'm done with you.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

I appreciate the advice, see something like that is helpful. I'm noob to this whole thing and I need guidance. If anyone wants to take me under their wing please do so! Yes, I emailed BL and he said that through his forums I will have access to anything. Was just "forum checking"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> I appreciate the advice, see something like that is helpful. I'm noob to this whole thing and I need guidance. If anyone wants to take me under their wing please do so! Yes, I emailed BL and he said that through his forums I will have access to anything. Was just "forum checking"



Everyone on this forum has their strengths and weaknesses but as a whole, you're not going to find a better group of helpful, knowledgeable, and caring brothers to help you through your journey. You don't need to be taken under anyone's wing. You need to post, ask questions, read the stickys, interact, etc. 

He's telling you you'll have access to anything bc it's a marketing ploy to get you to pay him $$$. Why would you do that when I can GUARANTEE you the ppl here are smarter, care more about your health and well being, and the info offered is free?


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes I figured that since you have to pay, but then again I wondered maybe if you have to pay that might keep the problem people out. IDK however I don't sign up, I came on here and asked questions first.. Doing exactly what I've been told to do. Ask around, make friends, and get involved, but some people here will belittle and poke fun at someone for being new and not knowing. I appreciate all helpful advice and tips. There's so much too learn that at times it seems overwhelming.  read the stickys? What is that?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Yes I figured that since you have to pay, but then again I wondered maybe if you have to pay that might keep the problem people out. IDK however I don't sign up, I came on here and asked questions first.. Doing exactly what I've been told to do. Ask around, make friends, and get involved, but some people here will belittle and poke fun at someone for being new and not knowing. I appreciate all helpful advice and tips. There's so much too learn that at times it seems overwhelming.  read the stickys? What is that?



Yeah I'm not really a fan of guys acting like their is a pecking order. There are some dues to be paid. If you can't handle a ball busting then its probably not for you.  But its all in good fun. We're all boys here.  Nobody in their right mind is going to just shoot you a pm and say hey I'm a source or hey here is contact for a source. Unless they are a scammer. You've already learned that one here.

The stickies are in each forum. They are basic info that answer frequently asked questions. It avoids some of the repetitive posts from guys new to aas like "can I drink my winny?" 

When money gets involved with the boards though things get tricky.  Sometimes certain unscrupulous people will overlook scamming for the sake of a buck.  Bostin is just trying to cash in on his 15 minutes of fame. YOu gotta keep in mind that just cause someone is jacked and shredded doesn't mean they know wtf they are talking about.  If you wanted a professional diet done and you hired ronnie coleman to do it you probably would wind up a fat ass.  Just cause it works for them doesn't mean it'll work for you.  It takes real knowledge of both the books and where the rubber meets the road. For example Spongy here does diet plans. They are custom for each persons goals. Its not some one size fits all chicken brown rice and brocolli six times a day piece of crap.  And that's because Spongy has the book smarts for nutrition and at the same time knows what it really takes to build muscle, lose fat and reach goals. 

So when people tell you to stick around and read and get to know the guys its because you'll find one or two that were in teh same boat as you looking to meet a goal and they know how to get there.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 10, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I like you





Jenner said:


> doesn't look like king needs any gear...just sayin



King, my advice would be to watch out for the wild cougars of UG. They will break you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Yes I figured that since you have to pay, but then again I wondered maybe if you have to pay that might keep the problem people out. IDK however I don't sign up, I came on here and asked questions first.. Doing exactly what I've been told to do. Ask around, make friends, and get involved, but some people here will belittle and poke fun at someone for being new and not knowing. I appreciate all helpful advice and tips. There's so much too learn that at times it seems overwhelming.  read the stickys? What is that?



I got some of that myself when I joined each board I'm on. Don't take it to heart. This would be a boring place without some of the joking around. Some people here will bust your chops from time to time but it's nothing personal and just to see your character. Again, it's not something to get mad over. 

I'm almost positive the fact that Bostin charges does very little in keeping the problem ppl out. He's too big a name so every high school teenager is probably on there. Every asshat and their neighbor is on there, etc. 

There is a lot to learn if you value your health....the alternative is to go to Bostin's forum, follow his cookie cutter advice and say fukk you to your well being. If you value your future you know the answer to this....everything worth anything is worth working for. You begin by reading the stickys (they're at the top of each forum marked "sticky"). These are threads with exceptional info to begin learning. If something confuses you, make a thread and ask questions. Interact with some of the guys and they may answer your questions via PM or help you out when possible. Read things multiple times if need be bc at the end of the day you are risking your libido, your natural hormonal production, heart health, liver health, gyno, erectile dysfunction, etc. I researched for almost 2yrs before my first cycle. Asked hundreds of questions, disseminated who was worth listening to and who should be ignored, made friends with ppl that have given me invaluable advice....

If you'd like, PM me and I will give you some links of good stickys to begin reading. We cannot do the learning for you, that's on your head but we can most certainly help where shit gets tricky.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. Just for the record I have zero interests in doing what BL does. As far as busting balls I'm cool with it and maybe even more so after i get to know people. Right now it's just a bunch of random people talking shit. Arguing over the internet is like running in the Special Olympics even if you win you're still retarded. aaahhh I think I just found my signature!


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

I love cougars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> King, my advice would be to watch out for the wild cougars of UG. They will break you.




I love cougars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> King, my advice would be to watch out for the wild cougars of UG. They will break you.



only after a lot of fun


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> I love cougars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



who doesn't lol!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2014)

Im gonna leave u with a quot from the great jfk...ask not what your board can do for u,but what u can to for your board..bundy out


----------

